# Oh S#&t!



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Put in at Navarre Beach with Yakntat trying to get some time in before the sun went down. Conditions were great with a little chop and no waves. Dragged a Yozuri and Cigar for a bit at 35ft with no bites. Decided to move out to deeper water and still nothing. Bored, I just let the Cigar fall to the bottom in 60ft of water. Tap Tap Tap....I start reeling up slowly and bam! 










Not bad. Sun is going down, so I bait back up and try to get back to the spot and heard the MOST WONDERFUL CRACK! 










Shock turned to disbelief. Then anger, then fear. We were almost a mile out and the sun was dipping quick. 










There is nothing like paddling a fatass Pro Angler back in to shore. I'm not in the greatest shape, but we did make it back before dark. Crazy way to end a day. I will be taking the Mirage to Liquid tomorrow. 

Tight Lines!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice kingfish and glad you made it back in one piece...well sorta...

talk about going in circles...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

damn dude nice king, that sucks never heard of that one.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

sorry dude...that a big fear of mine! But I really don't worry about it


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Good fish. glad you made it back.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It was crazy. That metal bar just snapped in half.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

holy crap.. nice fish though


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was thinking of buying some spare parts and bringing basic tools just in case. I think ill do that now...

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Ginzu said:


> It was crazy. That metal bar just snapped in half.



I'd write Hobie, but aluminum is not immune to corrosion. I have numerous cracks fixed in my half tower over the years.

SALTWATER eats EVERYTHING. Except plastic and styrofoam maybe.

Jim


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

lol ox.. lets hear it for paddles huh


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Dang. Seems really quick to have that kind of failure. Seems like a material defect or something. Nice catch.


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was a little worried when you said ummm Doug! Doug! we got a big problem, I thought I was going to have to tow you in with my chicken legs. Good job on the paddling in right before dark. I think you peeing on the mirage drive for the last six months corroded the metal. Just my 2 cents. LOL


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Heck I'd bet Hobie would like to see the broken part and replace at no cost.

Jim


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, here is the smile and happiness before defeat on your drive. Nice fish though:thumbup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Yes hobie will replace that that no ? Asked, the dealer will most likely swap at on the spot


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, I have never peed on my Mirage :whistling:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe if i paid close to or over $2000 for a kayak, Hobie better replace that entire Mirage Drive free of cost, whether i peed on it or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Like they say, Say NO to CRACK! Nice king.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

probably made in China ! nice king ! never had that happen yet ?:whistling::whistling:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

The guys over at Liquid hooked me up and fixed them on the spot.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

wow that is interesting. I'm curious, do you rinse your drive off when you are done? I'm wondering if that would make a difference. Glad you werent alone, just in case you had issues getting in... that is crazy. Luckily Hobie is really good about replacing parts and even the hull when needed.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

so was it the chain did I miss that part?

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

The bar the pedals are attached to snapped in half. 

I rinse my gear off after every trip. There was no corrosion at all. 6 months old.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ginzu said:


> Put in at Navarre Beach with Yakntat trying to get some time in before the sun went down. Conditions were great with a little chop and no waves. Dragged a Yozuri and Cigar for a bit at 35ft with no bites. Decided to move out to deeper water and still nothing. Bored, I just let the Cigar fall to the bottom in 60ft of water. Tap Tap Tap....I start reeling up slowly and bam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

I was going to tell about my Outback's rudder cable breaking but this has my tale beat by a mile. Glad you made it back in safely.

Pete


----------

